# Verschwimmen



## Praphics (5. Februar 2005)

Hi,
 brauche mal wieder von euch Hilfe.
 Schaut euch mal das Logo auf diesem Forum an: http://board.simpsons001.de 
 Dort ist das blau in das Bild verschwommen. Das sieht richtig gut aus.
 Wie kann ich soetwas machen?

 MfG


----------



## MonoMental (5. Februar 2005)

Das sind einfache Verlaufsüberlagerungen (in Verbindung mit Ebenenmasken). Lassen sich sehr einfach in Photoshop erstellen.Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten.
Hier eine davon:
Du erstellst dir (wie in diesem Fall) mit dem Rechteckwerkzeug ein Rechteck auf eine eigenständige Ebene und setzt es dort hin, wo das haben willst. Darauf achten, dass die Bereiche, die am Ende ineinander übergehen sollen sich leicht mit diesem Rechteck überschneiden. Danach legst du eine Maske über die Rechteckebene und wendest darauf die Verlaufsüberlagerung an. Darauf achten, dass bei der Überlagerung die äusseren Bereiche schwarz sind. In der Mitte kannst du dann deine gewünschte Farbe platzieren und ggf die Verlaufsgröße variieren. Dadurch erzielst du die Transparenz an den äusseren Seiten.

LG

der mono


----------

